# Never use*************** without CONFIRMING the FULL facts.



## chrispolop (Sep 30, 2013)

In May 2010 whilst living at a different address, I ordered an ADSL and Telephone Line from***************. I had expressly confirmed both verbally and in writing to******* that I did not want any dealings with Telefonica what so ever due to passed experiences. I was assured in writing from ************k that once the telephone line had been installed I would have no dealings with telefonica.

In March 2013 I ordered an ADSL and Telephone line from ************. I again stated my express wish of having no dealings with Telefonica.
********* sales representative failed to fully explain the FULL facts and relevent procedures prior to installation in March 2013 and I have been lumbered with a telefonica line and contiuously billed directly by Telefonica.

I complained in writing to ************* immediately and to date I have received nothing but “bully boy” tactics from ***********+ and I have been sent emails demanding monies for cancellation fee,s and they now tell me it is MY responsibility to cancel the line with Telefonica.
Their customer services department is atrocious beyond belief and they certainly have no idea of “customer relations”.

I would advise anyone to avoid ******* if you want a care free no hassle ADSL and Telephone system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chrispolop said:


> In May 2010 whilst living at a different address, I ordered an ADSL and Telephone Line from***************. I had expressly confirmed both verbally and in writing to ********** that I did not want any dealings with Telefonica what so ever due to passed experiences. I was assured in writing from ************k that once the telephone line had been installed I would have no dealings with telefonica.
> 
> In March 2013 I ordered an ADSL and Telephone line from ************. I again stated my express wish of having no dealings with Telefonica.
> ********* sales representative failed to fully explain the FULL facts and relevent procedures prior to installation in March 2013 and I have been lumbered with a telefonica line and contiuously billed directly by Telefonica.
> ...



:welcome:

because naming & shaming is against the forum rules, I have removed the company name from the post


however, because this is a common complaint, if anyone wants to know the name of the company, please PM the OP (after he has made enough posts to activate the facility)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As I understand it, all these 'non -movistar ' internet/landline providers buy their airtime off movistar....so you have no choice.

We left movistar for one month to go with one of these 'independent'companies. After a month of unbelievably poor service we crawled back to movistar with whom we have remained ever since.
We pay just under 48 euros a month, internet and free calls throughout Spain. I'm not so sure this is that expensive when you look at UK deals many of which are incredibly cheap....for three months.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We pay the same for ours, no data limits and free landline calls to almost anywhere in the world....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> We pay the same for ours, no data limits and free landline calls to almost anywhere in the world....


Are you with movistar?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As I understand it, all these 'non -movistar ' internet/landline providers buy their airtime off movistar....so you have no choice.
> 
> We left movistar for one month to go with one of these 'independent'companies. After a month of unbelievably poor service we crawled back to movistar with whom we have remained ever since.
> We pay just under 48 euros a month, internet and free calls throughout Spain. I'm not so sure this is that expensive when you look at UK deals many of which are incredibly cheap....for three months.


It's not so much the 'airtime' but because Telefonica/Movistar own the infrastructure and have the monopoly (much like BT used to in UK).

Everyone else then has to piggy-back off the Telefonica cables etc.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> It's not so much the 'airtime' but because Telefonica/Movistar own the infrastructure and have the monopoly (much like BT used to in UK).
> 
> Everyone else then has to piggy-back off the Telefonica cables etc.


They don't own ALL the infrastructure, just from the exchanges to the customers. 
BT own all the supply cables/fibre optics, as they installed them years ago (Telefonica didn't have the money to install them ) & lease them to Telefonica/movistar.


----------



## chrispolop (Sep 30, 2013)

*Do they ever listen. NO*

After a long running dispute since getting involved with ********, I emailed ********* on Monday 23rd September 2013 stating that I no longer wanted to continue with the Telephone line and the ADSL. 

As per ********* Terms and Conditions which requires 15 days notice, they have still failed to cancel the landline and ADSL.

Do they listen to the clients, NO. Do they listen to their customers NO.

Get involved with this bunch of cowboys at your peril.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

They are all as bad as each other. Although i am not sure why they deleted the name of the company, but still you can see 'Telefonica/Movistar' all over the place in the message? 

I didn't want anything to do with Movistar myself, but in the end, I am now with them, I pay around 43 a month included mobile with internet and free calls, ADSL, phone line rental and free national calls, so that's not too bad, so far so good, I think it is called Fusion mini or something like that.

Customer services is atrocious with Movistar as it is with the rest of the companies.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> They are all as bad as each other. Although i am not sure why they deleted the name of the company, but still you can see 'Telefonica/Movistar' all over the place in the message?
> 
> I didn't want anything to do with Movistar myself, but in the end, I am now with them, I pay around 43 a month included mobile with internet and free calls, ADSL, phone line rental and free national calls, so that's not too bad, so far so good, I think it is called Fusion mini or something like that.
> 
> Customer services is atrocious with Movistar as it is with the rest of the companies.


If they deleted it in the OPs post, how come you can still see it?

I agree, they all give bad customer service, but my own experience is similar to that of others on here - if there's a problem with the line it all comes down to Movistar as they are now called and so it's best to be with them. We changed back to them after a horrendous experience with Orange


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's not Telefonica/movistar....... it's a small, more local company

I know it seems like double standards that we don't delete names such as movistar/Iberdrola/Repsol - the big companies - when people complain - even though 'naming & shaming' is against forum rules

complaining about the 'BIGGIES' is more like a national sport really, though, isn't it?


----------

